# Wooden flat pack stables



## vivhewe (1 August 2006)

Does anyone know anywhere decent and cheap to buy some plat pack stables? Assembling them isn't a problem (not after constant nagging for a fortnight anyway!) so I am thinking it will be cheaper than getting them built by the supplier.

Any info appreciated


----------



## Bri (1 August 2006)

We looked into this recently and cheapest we could find was around  1k and weren't even that nice!
We ended up getting the wood and building it from scratch ourselves, which worked out brilliantly. Have a stable built exactly how I want it, and worked out in total to be about £400 including roofing materials, bolts etc!!


----------



## vivhewe (1 August 2006)

I hadn't thought of that! And if I'm really lucky I might be able to scrounge some stuff from the farm when nobody is looking 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 for them too!

Can I be nosey and ask what size stable and have you got any piccies? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 viv x


----------



## Bri (1 August 2006)

Of course you can...stable is 12x 11.5 (roughly...sides were just short of 12 ft, back and front were 12 ft exactly)..

We used mostly 2x4 wood for beams,ply to line it and featheredge boarding on the outside. Mine was tacked onto the end of two old 'flatpack' ones, but could have been made to stand alone!

Framework...






Final side...






Roof framework..






Side..






And front..











They're not completely finished yet, awaiting door, proper roofing and finishing touches, but YO isn't well so has sort of been put on hold. What's up in the final picture only took a weekend, so they're fairly easy to put up!!!


----------



## vivhewe (1 August 2006)

Hey that's good! It's just as good if not better than a flat pack one, and seeing as my cousin's OH is good with practical things I might be able to get him to erm... help 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've had my little man 10 years and I'm still waiting for stables, so now when I've got Danny and I want to be able to ride in winter etc. I'm putting my foot down and want some stables 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but knowing my luck I will get the framework in the first picture and then everyone will leave it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 LOL!

Basically for £1200 (the price of one flat pack stable) I can have three! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Yay! 

*vivhewe bounces around room*

Thankyou BG!


----------



## Bri (2 August 2006)

No worries!!! If you need any other help with them, then let me know!!!


----------



## vivhewe (2 August 2006)

Well if you send the people who built yours up here with a van...


----------



## Bri (2 August 2006)

Actually not as hard as it looks, as long as you can bang some nails in and saw wood then your fine!! 
(says me, who just stood back and watched  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## vivhewe (2 August 2006)

LOL! I just have images of a big pile of sawdust and broken planks of wood in my field and nothing else!


----------

